# Returned my Giant Roam 2, left the store with something different.



## GSpringhetti (Jun 8, 2016)

Today was the day i was supposed to pick up my roam 2 from the LBS. Ever since i put a down payment on the bike ive been reading all over trying to see if i made a good choice. Well after hours of research and buyers remorse for choosing a hybrid, i decided to seek out a actual "mountain bike" i guess you could say. 

A little about me, im a slightly out of shape, overweight 20 year old paper mill worker. In the last 2 years due to working 12 hour shifts ive lost interest in my health and started to eat shitty because it was convienent. My fiance and i decided that we were going to get some bikes to get out and enjoy the summer and most importantly get healthier. Its not too late for me yet and im realizing its time to make some serious changes in my life to stop sliding down this awfully slippery slope. Biking for me doubles as something fun to do with my lady as well as something for us to do to encourage a healthier life style.


So anyway if youre still reading at this point, i was concerned about how well the roam would hold up to me dropping off curbs riding up them, wheelies, the ocasional bunny hop etc, so i test rode a giant talon 3 today. $700 later i own it.

Im very excited, and id like to hear some opinions on the change i decided to make. Do you like the talon 3? Is it a good bike for the money? Or are you more of a roam fan?


----------



## GSpringhetti (Jun 8, 2016)

Another pic


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

definitely a better choice for rowdier riding and actual mtb trails.

The Roam bikes are good for rough pavement, gravel roads, that sort of thing.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep. Good choice, it's a solid bike for the money. My wife's first MTB was a Talon.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Sooo much better choice then the "worst of all-worlds" aka the Hybrid. You sound like a hard working, responsible young man, happy trails to you and your special lady friend!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

:thumbsup: good choice! now, go get it dirty.


----------



## GSpringhetti (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback! I just got done working 6pm-6am, im gonna go tear **** up for a while before i sleep haha. Nothing like putting on 15k steps at work then takin a ride to cool down


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Enjoy it. Seeing you're in WI, I'll point out there are several great IMBA chapters making great trails, and you're not too far from the UP where there are awesome ride centers. If you connect with those groups you'll learn fast.

Go have fun!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Take it out and get it dirty, then come back and check out the Giant subforum, plenty of Talon owners sharing great info.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a Talon 5. Very very low end but a rock solid bike.
Her name is DeeCee. Yes I name most of my bikes. DeeCee stands for Death Cycle as she tries to kill me all the time.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Why buy anything other than a Giant?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Crankout said:


> Why buy anything other than a Giant?


That's a very good question


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Crankout said:


> Why buy anything other than a Giant?


I know right ?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

it is a question that is thread-worthy on its own merits!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

cjsb said:


> it is a question that is thread-worthy on its own merits!!!


Great idea!

To the OP, congrats on the new ride! It's all about making it fun which will keep you hooked on biking.


----------



## syphen (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice ride. There is a rather large Talon Owners thread in the Giant section. Tons of great info on these bikes in there.


----------



## GSpringhetti (Jun 8, 2016)

Only complaint i have with this bike is even getting the 3 over the 4 which was supposed to have a little better entry level fork, its still much too soft for me at 6 foot tall and 220 pounds. My only hope on pavement seems to just be fully Locked out and im afraid ill just end up braking that.. The suntour xcm is probably gonna go bye bye. Probably should have bought the 2 right away huh?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

GSpringhetti said:


> Only complaint i have with this bike is even getting the 3 over the 4 which was supposed to have a little better entry level fork, its still much too soft for me at 6 foot tall and 220 pounds. My only hope on pavement seems to just be fully Locked out and im afraid ill just end up braking that.. The suntour xcm is probably gonna go bye bye. Probably should have bought the 2 right away huh?


Suntour knows about your problem and has a whole program set up to deal with it.
$200 gets you a good quality Raidon air fork.
SR Suntour North America


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> Suntour knows about your problem and has a whole program set up to deal with it.
> $200 gets you a good quality Raidon air fork.
> SR Suntour North America


This is the best suspension advice you can get. Spend the $200 and get a shock pump to go with it. It'll transform the bike.


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

The SUntour trade in program is great for someone looking to upgrade when you have a XCM. The Raidon is a great fork for the price point.


----------

